# Grizzly G0529 Oscillating Spindle & Disk Sander



## Jahness

Great Review. I've been looking at this tool for a while and the one thing you pointed out that discourages me from it is the fact that you can't turn on one tool independently. Probably not a big issue with most people but i'm the kind of person that don't like lights on if you're not in the room. Other then that it seems like a great tool. Thanks


----------



## Routerisstillmyname

Wow, that is one clean shop. congrats on sander.


----------



## mattg

Great review!! I wanted this machine, but alas I couldn't afford it!! Congrats and enjoy!!


----------



## BTKS

Been looking at a few spindle sanders. Didn't know this one existed, it just moved well up the ranks of my potential choices. Thanks for the review.


----------



## REK

hows the dust collection with it???? I looked at your shop looks

like you really don't like sweeping with all the duct work you have…


----------



## CreekWoodworker

@Bob, you are so right. My shop is in my basement and sweeping just gets the fine dust back in the air. And of coarse my main reason… When momma's happy everyone is happy. She hates dust tracked upstairs.


----------



## WayneC

Great review. Thanks.


----------



## cmmyakman

Nice review thank you - will consider that sander for myself.


----------



## hairy

One real good thing about grizzly is that they have manuals online. I bought spindles for the G1071 spindle sander to use in my Boice Crane. The grizz spindles are morse taper 2, with a threaded end. My machine is mt 1, no threads. I had a machinist buddy cut them down to fit.


----------

